# Daisy



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Daisy is 4 1/2 months old and likes jumping (and hopping) on her back legs when she meets other dogs and people. This is a worry when she tries to grab some designer coat that might pass by her. I really want her to calm down and play with other poo's but she is just so hyper active I don't know what to do. Shes really calm with us at home except when we play and shes so loving... any ideas/advice:??


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I had this with Beau she is such a sociable little girl with other dogs & humans, it's a difficult one to stop if I'm honest, i just used to get Beau to sit whenever i saw someone approaching and told her to stay and really rewarded her with praise if she kept herself under control but I noticed that once Beau started approaching her first birthday she just stopped doing it anyway, she generally now isn't quite so hypo. X


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Good to know about Beau; I have the same with Kipper, literally every dog we meet he has to jump all over - paws all over their faces... they're mostly very tolerant, and so are their owners, but it is a bit embarrassing.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

BeckyP said:


> Good to know about Beau; I have the same with Kipper, literally every dog we meet he has to jump all over - paws all over their faces... they're mostly very tolerant, and so are their owners, but it is a bit embarrassing.


Lol Beau was like that too just couldn't keep her paws to herself, aww it's funny how all of a sudden they stop doing it when they get a little older.


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Great idea to make her sit when someone approches and reward her afterwards I'm glad it worked for Beau thanks for that I'm off to practice that now. And good luck with Kipper


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Rafferty is just like this too, paws all over the other dog. I said to a lady this morning, whose very placid collie was going through a mauling, that I should have called him Bruno because he wants to box everyone. Must admit, I find it a bit embarassing too but at least he's not interested in their other ends yet  I try to make him sit but he seems to get even more excitable then. Glad to know that he'll probably grow out of it.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

So good to hear that he'll likely get calmer. I am really enjoying the crazy puppy stage but I am also v much looking forward to having a slightly calmer dog!! Will try making him sit too, thanks for that tip, i always do that if a runner or cyclist comes past. Wonder what sort of treat I'll have to use I get him to sit instead of saying hello to a doggy friend! I wonder if beau just got calmer with age, or whether the sitting taught a bit of self control....so we'll definitely give it a go.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's always done this , when were walking on lead I use a gentle leader it stops him pulling plus I have more control over him. When we meet other dogs make sure you have a very loose lead the jumping etc is made worse if you try to pull the dog back away from the other dog. These tips don't stop Buddy from jumping but they do give me more control and its not as bad as it was.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson is the same, if he sees another dog he walks on hind legs till he can get at them, luckily so far other owners have been very tolerant and many think its hilarious, not so amusing for us I am afraid, one day he will pick the wrong dog/owner!! Very pleased to read the posts that says it will improve when he is older!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is similar, is calming a little and treating some dogs with a little more respect but still leaps all over the ones that don't mind - its like he's always saying 'come on - play!!' he has a few doggy friends now that the owners say play madder with him than with other dogs, - unfortunately he doesn't seem to be learning not to jump at other people yet.
was talking to another dog owner the other day - a lovely retired lady, she had been embarrassed by her dog jumping on a very smart lady with a lovely camel coat!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki hops on her back legs if she is on the lead and sees dogs or people that she knows - squeaking with excitement at the same time.... poodle circus dog!
Most of the time she is good on the lead now and walks on a loose lead, with me - not so much with my 9 year old, although have put some treats in a little plastic pot and if Lizzie walks with that in her hand and gives it a shake if Kiki pulls, she slows down and looks up in anticipation of a treat.
I also try the sit when people are approaching and she is better - of lead she is much better than she was - although she always chooses to jump all over people who would rather she didn't and sits calmly to be petted in front of people who are perfectly happy for her to jump up at them...
Kiki is more of a people dog - rather talk to the owners than the dogs, at least until she has got to know them.


----------

